# Kensington Expert Wireless Trackball



## Monkberry (May 21, 2019)

So, I completed a new pc build and had purchased the Expert Wireless Trackball but my brain and right hand are not submitting. I keep hitting the lower right button by accident and the ball feels awkward and I keep missing my target. I downloaded the software for assigning but still can't change old habits. Does anyone here use this and like it? Would love to hear suggestions of what mouse you like etc.. I'm using Windows 10 pro and Cubase 10 Pro.


----------



## d.healey (May 21, 2019)

I find it very uncomfortable to use a mouse for more than an hour or so. I've used trackballs almost exclusively for about the last 15 years. I've had a couple of Kensington ones, with a centre ball but I prefer the thumb ball ones because it's more comfortable for me to move just my thumb than have to keep flicking my wrist and fingers to move the ball. I preferred wired ones but no-one makes a decent one at the moment, so my last one was a Logitech M570, really nice but has a known issue with the button switches failing.

I replaced the switches on mine once and then about a year later they started to fail again so I now use the Logitech MX Ergo. It's got an adjustable angle, which I tend not to use  The mouse wheel has a left/right tilt switch which is very useful for scrolling through DAW sessions. My only problem with it is unlike the M570 the battery isn't removable so I have to charge it from a USB port. I much rather just swap out a rechargeable battery.


----------



## brek (May 21, 2019)

Replaced my Logitech M570 with that. Was pretty buggy at first, but I swapped out the ball with the blue ball from the Logitech M570 and it works fine now. The driver uses something like 3-5% of my CPU at all times, which is a little troubling. Still, we're short on choices for trackballs so I'll live with it because I like the form factor.

I'd like to "upgrade" to this one:



But I really just wish they'd bring this one back:



The M570 is OK for the price, but was janky on my PC (was fine on the Mac) and I prefer using my index finger.


----------



## d.healey (May 21, 2019)

I bought an Elecom trackball (with the thumb controlled ball) after my M570 failed. The middle mouse button was way too sensitive, every time I moved the scroll wheel the button would click. Other than that I quite liked it but I sent it back.


----------



## Monkberry (May 21, 2019)

Yikes, $269.99 on that Logitech. I'm starting to get some cramping on my thumb muscle so I need to find a solution. Somebody also mentioned the Apple Trackpad. Not sure if it would work on a PC. I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## Monkberry (May 21, 2019)

ka00 said:


> I have been using it and the wired models for the past 16 years. Love it. Find it indispensable. Can’t use a mouse due to carpel tunnel pain.


Did it take you some time to get used to? I spend most of my day at computers so old habits die hard.


----------



## brek (May 21, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> Yikes, $269.99 on that Logitech. I'm starting to get some cramping on my thumb muscle so I need to find a solution. Somebody also mentioned the Apple Trackpad. Not sure if it would work on a PC. I appreciate the suggestions.




That's actually on the low end of what they've been listed for since they were discontinued:

https://camelcamelcamel.com/LOG9043690403-LOGITECH-Optical-TrackMan-Cordless/product/B00006B9CR


While I love the form factor, I'd never pay those prices (not sure if anyone does). They weren't particularly reliable.


----------



## Monkberry (May 21, 2019)

ka00 said:


> If I recall correctly, the ball aspect of it took the most time but I don’t recall how long. You do adapt. I was using computers 12-14 hours a day around the time I had to make the switch due to wrist pain. I could never go back now. I’ve owned six of them (wired, wired and optical, wireless) over the years, for multiple computers, for travel, for the office vs home, etc. The wired one has a slightly better build quality and scroll wheel rotation smoothness, but the wireless one is pretty good too.


Thanks for the info. I'll keep at it and see if I can adapt. I'm not one for giving up and it may just be the lack of muscle memory.


----------



## sostenuto (May 21, 2019)

Haved used a range of Trackballs on (3) current Win10 Pro PC(s) _ (2) DAW(s). Kensington SlimBlade - wired, Logitech Trackman Marble Mouse - wired, Logitech M570 (Thumbball) - wireless. 
Also have (2) Logitech wired gaming mice connected but seldom used. 

Hang in there for a bit. Muscle memory will improve and your Expert Trackball should be fine. 
Lifetime pianist and have similar hits on lower left SlimBlade button.


----------



## gordony (May 21, 2019)

I started using a Kensington Expert Trackball (wired version) 10 years ago because of RSI in my wrist and now I couldn't do without it. It's still working great and just needs a bit of a clean inside once a month. I've set the upper left and right buttons as the normal left/right mouse buttons which I prefer. Using it with W10 and C10Pro, definitely install the Kensington Works software. It took me a week or two to get the hang of it so stick with it, you will be glad you did.


----------



## Monkberry (May 21, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Haved used a range of Trackballs on (3) current Win10 Pro PC(s) _ (2) DAW(s). Kensington SlimBlade - wired, Logitech Trackman Marble Mouse - wired, Logitech M570 (Thumbball) - wireless.
> Also have (2) Logitech wired gaming mice connected but seldom used.
> 
> Hang in there for a bit. Muscle memory will improve and your Expert Trackball should be fine.
> Lifetime pianist and have similar hits on lower left SlimBlade button.


Glad to hear there may be hope. If it doesn't pan out I can always buy a pool table and use the big red trackball for cue ball.


----------



## Monkberry (May 21, 2019)

gordony said:


> I started using a Kensington Expert Trackball (wired version) 10 years ago because of RSI in my wrist and now I couldn't do without it. It's still working great and just needs a bit of a clean inside once a month. I've set the upper left and right buttons as the normal left/right mouse buttons which I prefer. Using it with W10 and C10Pro, definitely install the Kensington Works software. It took me a week or two to get the hang of it so stick with it, you will be glad you did.


Thanks for the input. Hearing success stories is encouraging. I have to revisit the Works software and decide what to do with the 2 lower buttons. My old basic Logitech mouse had become 2nd nature, which is hard to undo after a couple of decades.


----------



## wst3 (May 21, 2019)

I have expert mice on my studio system and at the day gig (lots of CAD and DSP config work). They are as close to my perfect solution as I can imagine, and even so I still find myself needing to change it up from time to time. Someone here turned me on to the vertical mouse, and I keep one of those with each computer so I can switch. I use the Anker Vertical mouse, but there are others.


----------



## Monkberry (May 21, 2019)

wst3 said:


> I have expert mice on my studio system and at the day gig (lots of CAD and DSP config work). They are as close to my perfect solution as I can imagine, and even so I still find myself needing to change it up from time to time. Someone here turned me on to the vertical mouse, and I keep one of those with each computer so I can switch. I use the Anker Vertical mouse, but there are others.


Saw a Logitech version of the vertical mouse on Amazon earlier today but it makes me think the way it's held between the thumb and fingers will be problematic for my thumb muscle. Could be wrong but the reason I want to like the Kensington Expert Trackball is in the way your hand lays flat. Time will tell I guess. Great to hear another success story with the Expert Trackball.


----------

